# FreeBSD on Xen VPS



## mohamed-taher (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I have a dedicated hosting server. I want to install FreeBSD using Xen. How can I do that?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2011)

mohamed-taher said:
			
		

> I want install FreeBSD  by xen system , how can I do that ?


Contact your VPS provider.


----------



## mohamed-taher (Nov 29, 2011)

I am the owner of the main server  
I want wget a copy server  
To inside a folder  tamplate / cache  
and activate the server vps running with FreeBSD 
i want link for this  FreeBSD-8.2-release-i386.tar.gz only please


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2011)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386/8.2/


----------

